# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Άρθρα

## socrates

Προτείνω την δημοσίευση άρθρων από το λ-team στην παρούσα ενότητα.
Γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να έχουμε υλικό (έργο) και μετά να προχωρήσουμε σε αποφάσεις για το πως μπορούμε να το διαχειριστούμε.

----------


## socrates

_Για την στήλη awmn λife_
*
4 χρόνια awmn: η εποχή του αέρα*

Πάει καιρός από την μέρα που μια παρέα τεχνόφιλων αποφάσισε να “παίξει” με κεραίες ιδιοκατασκευής, και να πραγματοποιήσει την πρώτη wifi ασύρματη σύνδεση στην περιοχή της Αθήνας. Έκτοτε μια μικρή επανάσταση συνέβη. Η μικρή παρέα έγινε μεγάλη και δημιουργήθηκε το AWMN ή αλλιώς Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network που αποτελεί λαμπρό παράδειγμα ομαδικής προσπάθειας και δημιουργίας, με εκατοντάδες ασύρματες συνδέσεις στο ενεργητικό του.

Η ιδέα του εθελοντισμού και η συμμετοχή νέων ανθρώπων με κέφι για πειραματισμό, επέτρεψε την ανάπτυξη ενός δικτύου κόμβων που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους ασύρματα, σημείο με σημείο, κτήριο με κτήριο, ταράτσα με ταράτσα ενώνοντας το ένα άκρο με το άλλο στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αττικής.

Ως φυσικό επακόλουθο της όλης προσπάθειας δημιουργήθηκε μια κοινότητα ατόμων που μοιράζονται κοινά ενδιαφέροντα ανησυχίες και προβληματισμούς. Μια ζωντανή κοινότητα με άτομα που συμμετέχουν ενεργά στην ανάπτυξη του δικτύου κάνοντας ταυτόχρονα το χόμπι τους.

Όσο το δίκτυο μεγαλώνει και προστίθονται νέοι κόμβοι και υπηρεσίες, τόσο αυξάνει η αξία του. Πλέον έχει γίνει καθημερινό μέσο επικοινωνίας, ψυχαγωγίας, και εκπαίδευσης των μελών του. Ένα mini internet όπως το αποκαλούν αρκετοί με προσωπικό όμως χαρακτήρα, αφού τα μέλη του γνωρίζονται με τα μικρά τους ονόματα ή και τα nickname τους. Το προσωπικό στοιχείο του δικτύου ενισχύεται με τις διάφορες εκδηλώσεις εκπαιδευτικές ή μη, που επιτρέπουν στα μέλη να γνωριστούν από κοντά να ποιουν ένα καφέ και να μιλήσουν για τα κοινά τους ενδιαφέροντα. Μια δικτυωμένη ομάδα μηχανών - ανθρώπων που ανταλλάσουν μεταξύ τους πληροφορίες - ιδέες.

Καλώς ήρθατε στο AWMN! Η εποχή του χαλκού άφησε την θέση της στην εποχή του αέρα.

----------


## socrates

> Προτείνω την δημοσίευση άρθρων από το λ-team στην παρούσα ενότητα.
> Γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να έχουμε υλικό (έργο) και μετά να προχωρήσουμε σε αποφάσεις για το πως μπορούμε να το διαχειριστούμε.


Hello Effect!!!

Κάποιος; Κάτι;

----------


## elkos

προσεχώς......  ::

----------


## dti

Προς το τέλος του μήνα, θα υπάρξει παρουσίαση νέου σημαντικού κόμβου σε εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα.  ::

----------


## racer

θα γράψω κάτι soon αλλα είμαι λίγο busy και δεν έχω και word για να κάνω spellcheck επι του παρόντως.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Βρήκα μια στήλη που θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε:

RoofWorks

Θα έχει σχέση με εγκαταστάσεις, με πρωτοποριακές ιδέες, με crash tests από πιάτα (!!!), ιστούς και γενικά ότι βάζουμε πάνω (θα φτιαχτεί ειδική ομάδα demolution  ::  ). 

To πρώτο άρθρο που ετοιμάζεται είναι το awmn-backpack, με τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία/εξοπλισμό/υλικά που χρειαζόμαστε για μια εγκατάσταση κόμβου.

----------


## elkos

> Βρήκα μια στήλη που θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε:
> 
> RoofWorks
> 
> Θα έχει σχέση με εγκαταστάσεις, με πρωτοποριακές ιδέες, με crash tests από πιάτα (!!!), ιστούς και γενικά ότι βάζουμε πάνω (θα φτιαχτεί ειδική ομάδα demolution  ). 
> 
> To πρώτο άρθρο που ετοιμάζεται είναι το awmn-backpack, με τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία/εξοπλισμό/υλικά που χρειαζόμαστε για μια εγκατάσταση κόμβου.


 τ ε λ ε ι ο

----------


## socrates

Εχμμμ ακόμα βρε παιδιά να φτιαχτεί κάποιο άρθρο;  ::

----------


## GeoSava

> RoofWorks


Πολύ καλή ιδέα......  ::

----------


## socrates

_Για την στήλη awmn λife_
*
To awmn ως μοντέλο ανάπτυξης*

Γιατί να συνδεθώ στο awmn; Τι θα κερδίσω;

Αυτή είναι μία από τις πιο συνηθισμένες ερωτήσεις όσων εκδηλώνουν ενδιαφέρον για το awmn και βλέπουν το πλήθος του κόσμου που συμμετέχει ενεργά στην ανάπτυξη του. Η ερώτηση είναι εύλογη αν σκεφτούμε ότι όποιος συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο θα πρέπει να σπαταλήσει προσωπικό χρήμα, χρόνο και προσπάθεια. 

Όσοι είναι ήδη στο δίκτυο γνωρίζουν την απάντηση. Υπάρχει όφελος για κάθε έναν ξεχωριστά που ασχολείται με το δίκτυο, και δεν ορίζεται στην στενή έννοια του χρηματικού οφέλους. Το σημαντικότερο όφελος πηγάζει από τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, την τεχνική ενασχόληση και εκμάθηση σε πραγματικές συνθήκες, ενός μεγάλου δικτύου όπου απαιτείται η συμμετοχή ενός συνόλου ατόμων με διάφορες δεξιότητες για να επιτευχθεί ο τελικός σκοπός. Είναι η χαρά της δημιουργίας μέσα από μια δραστήρια κοινότητα όπου υπάρχει έντονο το αίσθημα της αλληλοβοήθειας και γίνεται συνεχή ανταλλαγή γνώσεων μεταξύ των μελών της. Ως ένα είδος επιβράβευσης είναι η πρόσβαση-συμμετοχή σε ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες του awmn σχετικές με επικοινωνία, ψυχαγωγία, και εκπαίδευση.

Το όφελος αυτό δεν είναι χωρίς κόστος. Ειδικά αν συνυπολογίσουμε τις εργατοώρες που απαιτεί αυτή η ενασχόληση, το κόστος του ειδικού εξοπλισμού, και τα όποια προβλήματα λειτουργίας του δικτύου. Η λύση δεν είναι plug ‘n play! Από τα πρώτα βήματα κάποιος διαπιστώνει ότι θα πρέπει να έχει γνώσεις δικτύων, να γνωρίζει την θεωρεία των ασυρμάτων τεχνολογιών, να πιάνουν τα χέρια του σε ηλεκτρονικές και άλλες κατασκευές, να έχει γνώσεις προγραμματισμού κτλ κτλ. Φυσικά, δεν έχουν όλοι την τεχνογνωσία και το σύνολο των δεξιοτήτων που χρειάζονται για να στηθεί ένας πλήρης κόμβος που θα αποτελέσει μέρος του δικτύου του awmn. Όπου όμως υπάρχει έλλειψη τεχνογνωσίας καλύπτεται από την υπόλοιπη κοινότητα, βήμα με βήμα, είτε με την μορφή απλής βοήθειας, είτε, ακόμα καλύτερα, με την μορφή εκμάθησης. Η γνώση αυτή μεταδίδεται στους επόμενους οι οποίοι με την σειρά τους κάνουν το ίδιο ώστε να συνεχιστεί το έργο. Στο awmn δίνεται ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στην διάδοση της γνώσης αφού στοχεύει κυρίως σε ενεργά μέλη. Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση πραγματοποιούνται εκπαιδευτικά workshops και δημιουργούνται tutorials.

Η συνεχιζόμενη ανάπτυξη του awmn δείχνει ότι το μοντέλο αυτό δουλεύει και μάλιστα καλά. Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι κάποιος τρελός geek για να συνδεθείς, αρκεί να έχεις όρεξη για αυτό που κάνεις. Όλο και περισσότερα άτομα προσεγγίζουν το δίκτυο ανεξαρτήτου ηλικίας, κατάρτισης ή οικονομικής κατάστασης. Όσο το δίκτυο αναπτύσσεται τόσο αυξάνει και η αξία του, δημιουργώντας μια κοινότητα ενεργών μελών που συμβάλουν στην διαμόρφωση μιας ευρυζωνικής κουλτούρας, σε μια χώρα η οποία πάσχει στο κομμάτι της εκπαίδευσης και της διεισδυτικότητας στις νέες τεχνολογίες. Μια κοινότητα που βασίζεται αποκλειστικά στα μέλη της, χωρίς να έχει την υποστήριξη του κράτους ή κάποιου άλλου φορέα.

----------


## socrates

Δεν βλέπω κίνηση!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

*
Οδηγός Επιβίωσης Εγκατάστασης Κόμβου (aka awmn-bag) ΜΕΡΟΣ 1ο*

Πολλές φορές έχουμε πετύχει πάνω σε μια εγκατάσταση κόμβου να χρειαστούμε κάποιον εξοπλισμό και για κακή μας τύχη να είναι Κυριακή. Η εμπειρία έχει δείξει ότι δεν το είχαμε προβλέψει (πχ. χαλάνε οι βόλτες μιας βίδας, το κατσαβίδι που έχουμε δεν κάνει). Η στήλη αυτή μπορεί να αποδειχτεί σωτήρια. Άλλωστε τον Μηχανικό τον κάνουν τα εργαλεία του, όπως συνήθιζε να λέει ο Δάσκαλος.

Τσάντα Μεταφοράς
Η τσάντα μεταφοράς που θα πρέπει να είναι καταρχήν μεταφερόμενη, να αντέχει δηλαδή την καταπόνηση και τις δύσκολες συνθήκες που επικρατούν στις ταράτσες. Επίσης θα πρέπει να μας προσφέρει εργονομία και καλή οργάνωση του εξοπλισμού που κουβαλάμε (πχ. η αναζήτηση ενός κλειδιού μπορεί να μας στερήσει πολύτιμο χρόνο, σε άσχημο καιρό). 

Μια λύση είναι οι πλαστικές εργαλειοθήκες πολλαπλών επιπέδων. Είναι σχετικά φτηνές και μπορείτε να τις προμηθευτείτε από αρκετά σημεία. Το μειονέκτημα τους είναι ότι δεν έχουν λουρί για τον ώμο. Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε μια πιο επαγγελματική λύση, κατά πολύ ακριβότερη, την αγορά μιας μεταλλικής τσάντας . Οι μεταλλικές τσάντες έχουν την δυνατότητα ανάρτησης στον ώμο, είναι βέβαια και βαρύτερες, αντέχουν τις πιο αντίξοες συνθήκες, προστατεύουν το περιεχόμενο τους και βέβαια είναι αρκετά πιο κομψές (όσο αφορά τους περίεργους γείτονες)

Μηχανολογικός Εξοπλισμός

Ο μηχανολογικός εξοπλισμός είναι η καρδιά του εξοπλισμού που απαιτείται για την εγκατάσταση κόμβου. Τα εργαλεία που έχουμε στην κατοχή μας θα πρέπει να είναι καλοσυντηρημένα, αριθμημένα (πιστέψτε με ότι σε κάποιον που σας βοηθάει και έρχεται για πρώτη φορά σε επαφή με το αντικείμενο δύσκολα είναι να του εξηγήσεις την διαφορά της πένσας από το μιτοτσίμπιδο ειδικά αν κρέμεσαι στο κενό!), καθαρά (χωρίς λύπη, κόλλες κ.α.). Η χρήση του κάθε εργαλείου πρέπει να γίνεται για τον σκοπό που προορίζεται. Κάθε άλλη χρήση εγκυμονεί κινδύνους για την προσωπική
μας ασφάλεια ή την αστοχία του εξοπλισμού.

Οι βίδες και τα παξιμάδια που συνήθως συναντάμε είναι από Νο 3 - 20 καλό είναι να περιορίσουμε τον αριθμό των κλειδιών που μεταφέρουμε για εξοικονόμηση χώρου και βάρους.

Σετ κλειδιών μπουλονιών μεσαίου μεγέθους. 

Γαλλικό κλειδί με μακρύ αντιολισθητικό μπράτσο. Όσο πιο μεγάλο το μπράτσο είναι τόσο περισσότερη ροπή και ευκολία δίνει. Για δύσκολα σημεία που “βρίσκει” το μπράτσο ίσως χρειαστούμε μικρότερου μεγέθους γαλλικό. Η ευκολία του γαλλικού είναι όταν βρισκόμαστε πάνω στον ιστό και έχουμε να σφίξουμε διαφορετικού φ βίδες/παξιμάδια αντί να κουβαλάμε 2-3 διαφορετικά κλειδιά, έχουμε μόνο το γαλλικό. Άλλωστε με το γαλλικό σε συνδυασμό με τα άλλα κλειδιά μας κρατάει κόντρα .

Σετ από κατσαβίδια πλακέ και σταυροκατσάβιδα. Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή θέλει στην λαβή του κατσαβιδιού η οποία πρέπει να είναι παχιά και αντιολισθητική. Προτιμήστε να πάρετε κάτι καλό, ενδεχομένως ακριβό, το οποίο θα κρατήσει για πολλά χρόνια. 
Μια ιδέα είναι η χρήση κατσαβιδιού με αποσπόμενες μύτες. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μην αγοράσετε ένα τέτοιο κατσαβίδι από πάγκο λαϊκής. Είναι σίγουρο ότι την επόμενη φορά που θα το χρειαστείτε θα σας “αφήσει”. Τα κατσαβίδια αυτά έχουν το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και με άλλους τρόπους όπως για βίδες με πολυγωνικό κεφάλι, ως allen κτλ. 
Επίσης μια ακριβότερη λύση αλλά και λειτουργική είναι τα ηλεκτρικά κατσαβίδια, τα οποία σε πολυκαταστήματα θα τα βρείτε σε προσιτές τιμές. Είναι το εργαλείο που “πάει” παντού μιας και δεν χρειάζεται εξωτερική τροφοδοσία.

Σετ από λίμες πλακέ και κυκλικές για μέταλλο και ξύλο. 

Πριόνι με δυνατότητα αλλαγής πριονοταινίας.

Σφυρί μικρού μεγέθους

Σφυρί με κεφάλι από καουτσούκ. Τα σφυριά αυτά έχουν εφαρμογή στα ούπατ όταν θέλουμε να τα “κουμπώσουμε” στον τοίχο ή στο πάτωμα χωρίς να το καταπονήσουμε.

Παχύμετρο. Το παχύμετρο έχει 

Κρουστικό τρυπάνι. Ένα από τα βασικότερα εργαλεία είναι ένα κρουστικό τρυπάνι για την διάνοιξη των υποδοχών για τα ούπατ. Για το κρουστικό τρυπάνι θα χρειαστούμε και σε από τρυπάνια διαφόρων διαμέτρων καθώς και διαφόρων τύπων όπως τρυπάνια για σίδερο και διαμαντοτρύπανα. Μέσα στα τρυπάνια δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχνάμε και ένα τρυπάνι μεγάλου μήκους για την διάνοιξη διαμπερών τρύπων. Για το άνοιγμα μεγάλων τρυπών πάνω σε κουτιά για την δημιουργία αγωγών εξαερισμού ενδεχομένως χρειαστείτε ποτηροτρύπανα.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ας το σουλουπώσει κάποιος!

----------


## socrates

Αν και όπως αναφέρεις είναι το Νο1... μερικές επιπλέον ιδέες

Επιπλέον…

-	Λαστιχοταινία
-	Πιστόλι Θερμόκολας / Σιλικόνης
-	Κολλητήρι
-	Καλάι
-	Μπαλαντέζα (γιατί οι πρίζες δεν είναι ποτέ εκεί που τις θέλουμε)
-	Ισοσταθμιστής (sorry για την ονομασία σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ πως λέγεται αυτό το πράγμα με το νερό που δίχνει την κλήση)
-	Δέστρες / Σκριτς Σκράτς (πιο ακριβό αλλά πιο βολικό)
-	Μολύβι (για να βάζουμε σημάδι)
-	Κλασσική Γόμα (για να καθαρίσετε τις επαφές στα βύσματα και στις κάρτες αν έχουν επηρεαστεί από τον καιρό και δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή)
-	Φακό (για όταν σας πάρει βράδυ)
- Μέτρο για να μετρήσουμε αποστάσεις (καλωδίων)
-	Πένσα
-	Κόφτη
-	Κοπίδι (ακριβό μεταλλικό κοπίδι κυρίως για δουλειές καλωδίων)
-	Εξτρα Βιδωτούς Connectors (τουλάχιστον 2)
-	Ροδέλες παντώς τύπου (Μην ξεχάσετε αυτές που προσαρμόζονται πάνω σε pigtails για σασί)
-	Σίτα (αν υπάρχουν τρύπες εξαερισμού στο κουτί για προστασία από έντομα)
-	Έξτρα στηρίγματα U πιάτου
-	Ντίζα μισού μέτρου για δημιουργία U στηριγμάτων (ψαγμένη λύση)

Σε περίπτωση Scan…
-	Laptop (netstumbler/kismet/kismac + drivers για την ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου + port scanner)
-	Ασύρματη Κάρτα δικτύου
-	Pigtail (2 μέτρων)
-	Cross Cable
-	Πυξίδα
-	Κυάλια
-	Εκτυπωμένο πρόσφατο χάρτη του wind (τώρα μπορείτε να έχετε και χάρτη του Google Earth)
-	Κινητό (μην το αφήσετε στο αμάξι πάρετε το μαζί σας και φροντίστε να έχετε τα τηλέφωνα αυτών που σας ενδιαφέρουν)
-	Λίστα των SSIDS και των κομβούχων της περιοχής

Εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις…
-	Σκάλα
-	Ζώνη ασφαλείας σκαρφαλώματος σε πύργο
-	Ταυτότητα (αν τυχών σας την πέσει η αστυνομία… τουλάχιστον να μην πάτε μέσα για εξακρίβωση  ::  )

Απαραιτήτως κλειδιά της ταράτσας! Ελέγξτε αν είναι ή όχι κλειδωμένη (ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που δεν κλειδώνει ποτέ). Αν είναι κλειδωμένη θα πρέπει απαραιτήτως να έχετε τα κλειδιά! Πάρτε νερό μαζί σας αν έχει ζέστη ή ντυθείτε καλά αν έχει κρύο. Οπωσδήποτε άλλο ένα άτομο για βοήθεια!

----------


## dti

> -	Ισοσταθμιστής (sorry για την ονομασία σπάω το κεφάλι μου να θυμηθώ πως λέγεται αυτό το πράγμα με το νερό που δίχνει την κλήση)


Αλφάδι...

Να προσθέσω οτι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμα έχουν αποδειχθεί μερικά έξτρα παξιμάδια (γιατί όλο και κάποιο θα σας γλυστρίσει κάτω...) και οπωσδήποτε θα χρειαστείτε κάποιο σκαμνάκι για να κάθεστε πιο άνετα, όταν δεν είστε όρθιοι. Αν χρειαστεί να γονατίσετε για αρκετή ώρα, υπάρχουν ειδικές επιγονατίδες (εναλλακτικά χρησιμοποιήστε κάποιο κομμάτι αφρολέξ).
Και αν σας πάρει η νύχτα, ίσως αποδειχθεί πιο βολικό αντί για το κλασσικό φακό να χρησιμοποιήσετε κάτι αντίστοιχο που φοριέται στο κεφάλι σας και σας αφήνει διαθέσιμα και τα 2 χέρια.  ::

----------


## socrates

Περιμένουμε το δεύτερο μέρος roofworks με αγωνία  ::

----------


## elkos

έχω SXEDON έτοιμο ένα πολύ απλό newbie αρθρό για τη δομή του δικτύου το ρετουσάρω και παρασκευή το ποστάρω

 ::

----------


## elkos

*το AWMN ένα άλλο internet*



Αφορμή ήταν η ερώτηση ενός φίλου καθώς κοιτάγαμε την Αθήνα από την ταράτσα του.
*"Που είναι το κέντρο του Aσύρματου;"*
Το Ασύρματο δεν έχει κέντρο είναι αποκεντρωμένο. Μοιάζει περισσότερο με το ιντερνέτ αλλά σε μικρογραφία. Το ιντερνέτ όπως και το ασύρματο δεν έχει ένα κέντρο αλλά πολλά επιμέρους κέντρα που είναι διασυνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους.

Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει κάτι κεντρικό εάν πέσει ένας κόμβος το δίκτυο θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει.

Τα δομικά στοιχεία του Ασύρματου μπορούν εύκολα να παραλληλιστούν με αυτά του ιντερνετ.

*client*
Όπως εσύ και εγώ όταν μπαίνουμε στο ιντερνετ είμαστε πελάτες σε κάποιο ISP και συνδεόμαστε. Στο internet χρειάζεται ένα κατάλληλο modem ανάλογα με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή που έχεις. Στο AWMN χρησιμοποιούμε συσκευές που δουλέυουν σε client mode και υποστηρίζουν το πρωτόκολλο 802.11b και κατευθιντικές εξωτερικές κεραίες υψηλής απολαβής (πιάτα).
Στο AWMN δεν πληρώνουμε κάποιο πάγιο τέλος για να συνδεθούμε αυτό όμως που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι να τηρούμε τους όρους χρήσης του δικτύου.

*AP*
Το ρόλο του "ISP" παίζει ένας άλλος χρήστης του δικτύου, το όφελος του είναι ότι κάνει το χόμπι του όπως και εμείς. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να τύχει κάτι στο κόμβο του και να μην μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε κάποια στιγμή. Το δίκτυο του Ασύρματου βασίζεται σε best effort προσπάθεια και όχι σε μια εμπορική συμφωνία.
Μεταξύ άλλων ο κόμβος που συνδεώμαστε διαθέτει μια συσκευή που λειτουργεί στο πρωτόκολλο 802.11b σε λειτουργεία Access Point συνδεδεμένη συνήθως με κεραία που έχει ευρή πεδίο κάλυψης (π.χ. omni ή sector) 
Αυτός ο χρήστης έχει τις συσκευές του με τέτοιο τρόπο στημένες και συνδεμένες ώστε να δρομολογεί κίνηση προς τον κορμό του δικτύου το backbone.

*backbone*
Το backbone είναι το κομμάτι του δικτύου που βασίζεται κυρίος σε τεχνολογία 802.11a σε αυτό δρομολογείται ο κύριος όγκος τις κίνησης του δικτύου. Η φύση του 802.11a το κάνει σαφώς ποιό ευαίσθητο στις παρεμβολές και θόρυβο από την μία αλλά σαφώς γρηγορότερο από το 802.11b από την άλλη. Για το λόγω αυτό οι συνδέσεις του backbone πρέπει να έχουν την μέγιστη κατευθηντικότητα.

υπενθυμίζω ότι τα AP (Access Point) και τα BB (Backbone) λειτουργούν 24 ώρες το 24ωρό εφόσων αυτό είναι δυνατό

Το Ασύρματο κατά βάση είναι μια παρέα που κάνει το χόμπι της και βασίζεται στην αρχή της αλληλοβοήθειας.

----------


## elkos

το παρασκεύη έγινε δευτέρα και το ρετους δεν μου φαίνεται ιδανικό...

...βαρέστε στο ψαχνό

----------

